# 2D und 3D Shapes



## Tobse (28. Mrz 2016)

Hi Leute,

erstmal ein bisschen Kontext zu meiner Frage:
ich arbeite mit einem Bekannten gerade an einem Hobbyprojekt; uns geht es nicht darum das öglichst effizient zu machen sondern darum, möglichst viel selbst zu machen, des Lerneffekts wegen. Das Ergebnis soll ein komplexes und Netzwerk-Multiplayer fähiges 2D Spiel werden; Server in Java. Dafür Programmiere ich gerade ein eigenes Entity-Component-System für den Server (keine Grafik notwendig).

Hier jetzt die eigentliche Frage:
Ich erstelle das Entity-Component-System als eigenständige Library. Sie soll möglichst kompatibel zu allen gängigen 2D und 3D Frameworks sein, die in der Java-Welt so kursieren. Es geht nicht um fancy Grafik (mit Java ja eh Käse) sondern um Hitboxen: im 2D bereich Rechtecke, Dreiecke, Ellipsen/Kreise, Trapeze, .... und im 3D Bereich Quader, Sphären, Pyramiden, ...

Welche Klassen werden in der Java Programmierung häufig verwendet, um 2D und 3D Geometrie abzubilden? Für welche dieser Klassen / Frameworks lohnt es sich, Kompatibilität in mein System einzubauen?

Viele Grüße und danke, dass du bis hier her gelesen hast


----------



## RalleYTN (30. Mrz 2016)

für 2D wären das Klassen wie:
Rectangle, Point, Dimension. Kreise und Polygone musst du selber berechnen.
für 3D empfehle ich dir mal einen Blick auf JBullet zu werfen.
Wollte ich selber noch lernen, für eine kleine Physikengine.


----------

